# Trapping Skunks



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Spring-time usually brings a few new skunks into the neighborhood. For anyone who hasn't trapped a skunk before, it is usually safe** to drop a rug over the trap and then carry or transport to a pond for drowning. No pond ? Have a plastic bin large enough to submerse the trap in and set it beside the trap and fill about 2/3 full.
Make sure the bin is large and deep enough for the trap. Also make sure the rug is large enough to cover the trap and cut a slit about in the middle so that you can pick up the trap by the handle.
When approaching the trap, hold the rug in front of you so the skunk can not see you as you approach. ** I have never had a skunk spray using this method.
My neighbor also uses this method for ***** and possums.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Most experienced trappers say to talk to them in a calm voice the way you would your own dog. Walk right up to them and use an air rifle to the rib cage from inches away. There is a trapper named lessel ruewsaat from south Dakota that has been on FNTs trapping show on TV. He has demonstrated how to approach a skunk many times. He kneels down next to the skunk in a foothold trap while talking to the camera every time he traps one. Most trappers say when they start to do a nervous dance with their front feet back away and talk calmly until it calms down.

I do have to say that most trappers I have talked with think nothing of dispatching a skunk.....but i would bet many of them probably wonder why they never wait in line when ordering inside at McDonald's too! They are a different breed lol.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

I am not going to approach a skunk without a large throw rug between it and me. I should have mentioned that I always wear rubber boots and an old long sleeved, hooded sweatshirt and gloves when doing this. My thought is that the skunk might spray when I lift and carry the cage. That's why I wear rubber boots. Keeping all of my skin and head covered with old clothes seems like a good idea too.
I've done this about 10 times, so not a lot of experience, but enough to know that it works and so far has resulted in that many dead skunks without any spraying.

L & O


----------



## ReallyBigFish (May 8, 2014)

Liver and Onions said:


> Spring-time usually brings a few new skunks into the neighborhood. For anyone who hasn't trapped a skunk before, it is usually safe** to drop a rug over the trap and then carry or transport to a pond for drowning. No pond ? Have a plastic bin large enough to submerse the trap in and set it beside the trap and fill about 2/3 full.
> Make sure the bin is large and deep enough for the trap. Also make sure the rug is large enough to cover the trap and cut a slit about in the middle so that you can pick up the trap by the handle.
> When approaching the trap, hold the rug in front of you so the skunk can not see you as you approach. ** I have never had a skunk spray using this method.
> My neighbor also uses this method for ***** and possums.


My brother has had to use this method and now swears by it. Thankfully, I have not had to use it. It was surprising how many skunks they would trap in their neighborhood. In fact, they were getting so many he would leave the trap out at all times then the neighbor would drown the skunks and do the dirty work. My brothers dog was sprayed twice in his yard.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I've seen this method used and it works. Except I've seen it done with large towels instead of a rug. Basically, if the Skunk can't see you, they don't get too upset, and spray. I've been up close, and personal with a few Skunks in my life. Once I was inside a pup tent with a live Skunk. I've never been sprayed, but I've had to scare a few Skunks away. It always seems dicey to scare Skunks away.


----------



## Woodstock (Sep 9, 2014)

160s have worked for me and no spray. Any shot I've tried is 100% spray. Live cage and blanket or sheet works so far for me.


----------

